# Future 120 Tank Build



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I've recently started on the hobby with a 30 gallon and have decided to invest in a larger 120+ tank sometime within the late summer. However, since my experience with fishes, tanks, equipment is still fresh, I wanted to get the best possible thoughts/minds on my future set up. Thus, I turn to you guys for advice. 

I've been doing craigslist searches every day, and will be continuing to do so for the next few months to ensure getting the best deal I can. I'm looking for a tank that is very long (minimum 6 feet), and not very wide nor tall (about 1.5 feet at the most). I want this particular set up to make it less of a hassle when I clean the tank, and to allow as much "territorial" space possible. 

I've technically overstocked my current fish tank, but they are all juveniles and I planned to move them to the bigger home as they grow larger.

Here is my current fish tank set up and stock.
30 gallons
AquaClear 50 with Sponge, Poly-fill, bio-max
AquaClear 20 with Sponge, Poly-fill, carbon, bio-max
1 Stealth Heater

Plants - 1 Anubias Nanas 
(getting at least a java fern soon)

Fish - 
5 Glofish Danios (1 inches)
5 Cherry Barbs (1 inches)
2 Roseline Sharks (3 inches)
2 Syno Petricola (1 inches)
1 Reticulated Hillstream Loach (1 inch)

I do about 15% water changes every week and put in stress coat/aquarium salt with every water change.


I'm not sure if there are other equipments I should consider for such a significantly larger tank. I'm not even sure what is the best type of filter, brand of filter, heaters, how many heaters, etc. The only equipment that I'm sure of is using a water pump on one side of the tank because I know the Reticulated Hillstream Loach and perhaps some other species I may have will prefer moving water. But even then, I'm not sure what kind, or brand I should get for that. 

These are the fish I thus far intend to have for the tank (including the old fish)
6 Glofish Danios
6 Cherry Barbs (3 males, 3 females)
4 Roseline Sharks
2 Syno Petricolas
1 Reticulated Hillstream Loach

*6-8 Green Tiger Barbs
8 Rummy Nose Tetras
4-5 Sparkling Gouramis (2 males, 2-3 females)
*1 Rainbow Shark
*1-2 pairs of German Blue/Gold Rams

* = unsure about

- I'm aware the tiger barbs may be fin nippy, but I don't have any exceptionally slow, flowy fish, and I've read having about that many barbs will "ensure" the likelyhood of them keeping to themselves.
- The rainbow shark... it is a beauty, but its temperament is that of a bipolar serial killer/harmless old grampa, so I'd have to check and see if it will not have territorial issues (which is why I want a long tank).
- For those who have german blues/golds, I know you will say that those fish in particular have significantly different water parameters. I am aware of this. However, my local pet store that I have found to be quite genuine, stated that they do not change any of their waters specifically to fish requirements even in their german blue tank (and are aware of their water requirements). The stock lady has told me that the company in which she gets her stock of blue rams from have been particularly wonderful with producing rams that can handle the average water parameters. After having observed the rams in that store for about a month, I'd have to say they seem quite well. My current rationale is that yes, while there is a chance that they could be wrong, I'd still have to consider the fact that selective breeding for specific traits isn't difficult to do, and have been a practice for hundreds of years. Thus, I am not totally opposed to the idea to at least trying them out to see how they fare. 

After this, I could fit in perhaps a few more fish, but I'm not really sure what would be an interesting choice. I'm keeping peaceful to slightly aggressive fish, none of which thus far exceeds 6 inches. All of them tend to be on the more colorful/quirky side. Any thoughts on the current fish selections, or new ideas?

Could you guys give me tips as to what filters, other equipments, etc, you would personally buy if this were your own tank?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is what I would do if you are getting a 6 foot tankl.

12-15 Glofish Danios
12-15 Cherry Barbs (3 males, 3 females)
6 Roseline Sharks
2 Syno Petricolas
4 Reticulated Hillstream Loach
8-12 Rummy Nose Tetras
1 pair of German Blue Rams and 1 pair of Gold Rams


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you sir. 

But is there any particular reason why you have that set up? If it is just a preference of fish, then it would be difficult for me to assess the situation since it deals with the realm of personal choices. 

Does it deal with the concept that they are better off in a larger schooling? I'm not sure why 4 reticulated hillstream loaches are necessary though, I didn't think they were the schooling type. 

What about the filters, heaters, etc? I'm not sure of the differences in quality between AquaClears, Marineland, Fluvals, canisters, hob, yadda yadda.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes those fish are schooling fish and would do much better in larger schools IMO and I just like the idea of more than 1 2+ inch fish in a 6 foot tank with the hillstream loach. I like Titanium heaters with external controls and the Stealth heaters and I think 2 300 watt heaters would be best. I am somewhat new to cannister filters and I do think cannisters would be best and I dont think you can go wrong with Eheim, Fluval or Rena cannister filters but I am useing 2 SunSun filters on mine and I would suggest 2 cannisters on yours as well. I am useing the SunSun's and am very happy with them and they are considerbly cheaper then the others but none of us that are useing them know how long they will last but they are a knock off of the Marineland C Series filters so if it was me I would get 2 of these SUNSUN AQUARIUMS 4 PLY EXTERNAL CANISTER FILTER 530 GPH - eBay (item 190364717244 end time Mar-13-10 14:08:27 PST)


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

I found a deal for a 125 gallon tank for 425$, comes with stand, filters, heater, airater, medicine, cleaners, and apparently 400$ worth of African Driftwood.

Get or don't get? And yes, it is holding water.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would say its worth it but kind of depends what shape the tank is in as in scratches and the stand and what filters.


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm going to try going for just the tank, the stand, and a piece of driftwood or two for 250. 

I've no clue what to get in terms of filters. What are the pros/cons of a canister vs a HOB? It seems the direction I would be going in terms of fish would be considered "overstocked", though they are all small. 

Should I consider a DIY wet/dry filter? I've been reading a ton of resources, and while I get the gist of it, I haven't been able to find a proper guide in building one along with all the things I have to watch out for.


----------

